# PRORACK Kayak Holders - total junk or just unlucky???



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever used these kayak holders from PRORACK and found that, 'the locking mechanism disengages from the turning knob internal spline rendering the kayak holder totally useless?' (I use them on THULE square bars)

I bought a set of these PRORACK holders from SUPERCHEAP auto about 3 months ago and in that time have had to replace the entire 4 cradles under warranty. SCheap told me there was a known fault with these NZ-made holders which had been rectified and I must have received the old stock.

Last week one of the 'replaced' cradles developed the same fault where the adjustment knob wouldn't operate the locking mechanism. I took the cradle back to SCheap and the manager rang New Zealand to explain my disappointment with PRORACK. The answer NZ gave the store manager was rather interesting - they said that the locking mechanism can be disengaged from the adjustment knob if the cradles are bumped...
(NZ at least offered to post a new part to me as Supercheap didn't have any in the shop)

PRORACK offer a 3 year warranty on their kayak holders but it seems a useless product if 'bumping' the cradles are going to render them useless. There are 2 speed bumps to cross over at my local launch carpark so every fishing trip is going to ruin these kayak holders.

Has anyone else had problems with PRORACK kayak holders and if so, what did you do.

Rick


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Murd
I havn't used them myself ,however given that they have failed so many times i would ask for a refund.There is the potential to damage/loose your kayak from the top of your car.I'm a once stung twice shy type of person when it comes to a crapy product.


----------



## DarrenR (May 20, 2008)

Hi Rick,
Yep, just took one of mine back to have it replaced under warranty. Had the top piece (incorporating the knob and cradle piece) break off the mounting piece - metal pin which secures it broke the plastic. I have had trouble locking them in place with the knobs - even when tightened they move.

You get what you pay for - I probably wouldn't buy them again, but then I'm carrying lighter-weight wood or fiberglass kayaks, and I tie them down securely so it hasn't caused me any trouble. For a heavier plastic 'yak, or next time I buy some, I'd go for something more robust .

My 2 cents. But they guy at the store didn't look surprised or ask questions, just said "I guess it's under warranty?" and swapped it over, which made me think it wasn't uncommon to have them break.

Regards,
Darren


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

I've also just had my Procrap roof racks replaced under warranty(i don't have the kayak holders). One of the metal rocker pins on each of the black plastic brackets on one of the roof racks fell out. The cross beam was just sitting there with nothing holding it in place. I don't know how long it had been like that for. I'm just lucky I noticed it before strapping the kayak back on. As DarrenR said, you only get what you pay for. Cheap crap! I should've just spent the extra money on a decent set of racks.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I once had the Prorack Bars complete with their foot pack for a falcon, I used them once and found the feet were moving everywhere and couldn't be tightened any further, I sold them to the first sucker that came along on Ebay.

Cheers


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea Nativeman.

*FOR SALE *- 1X SET OF QUALITY PRORACK ROOF RACKS. BRAND NEW. STILL IN BOX. THEY CAN'T BE DODGY BECAUSE THEY WERE MADE IN NEW ZEALAND. IGNORE ALL PREVIOUS COMMENTS. MAKE AN OFFER.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, the update on my 'PROCRAP' racks is this:

I rang the Aussie number on the packing box the other day and after a longish silent spell some Kiwi answered the phone (not Terry 'Mr Asia' Clarke). We talked about the dilemma with the kayak cradles and he reassured me that the fault with the cradle locking mechanism has been addressed in NZ and fixed. I asked where in Australia have i called and he said the call was diverted to NZ...($ $ $). Anyway, this guy said there was no point in replacing the cradles with other cradles in Australia because they are all faulty. He has the new model in NZ and will send a consignment to SUPERCHEAP marked for my attention.

This guy was _extremely _helpful by the way, and a credit to the company that sold me 'crap yak racks' (say that really fast 10 times!). Oh, I'm told these yak holders are made in NZ but on the box in little writing it says...'Made in China'


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

The name "Supercheap" might be a hint.


----------



## DarrenR (May 20, 2008)

And here's my update...

Went in to the Roof Rack Superstore in Melbourne, to get my replacement part. They said "the rep said to replace the whole set, as the ha a faulty batch". Confirmed it was the locking parts, as Rick mentioned. So seems ProReack are aware there was a dodgy run of them.

Went home, to remove the attached parts that attach to Pro Rack racks. Found 2 hex nuts stripped, so had to cut them off. Grr. too late to take them back, was off for Easter the next morning. But happy I had the whole new set, including new tie downs 

Got them on, much tighter than the last lot and fitted OK. Strapped on the yak (it's ply, so only about 17kg's or so) and drove up to Jindabyne. 110 km/hr (or a bit faster ;-) ) on the freeway, then over the Snowy Mountains. To their credit, they didn't shift, loosen, or anyhting the whole way.

The guys at Roof Rack Superstore were great. Appreciated the problem and happy to show me better brands when I get back ;-)

Good luck to any other Pro Rack owners 

Darren


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I've had and stocked Pro Rack yak holders and have experienced the same problems as you guys. Seems they have had a bad batch for about 3 years now......

My experience is that the best roof rack company in the biz in Australia is by far and away Rhino. Everything fits its intended vehicle perfectly and they care about their customers.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a set of prorack cradles with the prorack whisper bar or whatever its called for my car (two door hatchback) and use the cradles for my hobie revolution and have had the same problem where they move outwards and allow the hull to sit on the cross bar. i have noticed they actually move about 2-3cm outwards (i know this cause i have marked where they should be). they seem to support my kayak fine on such a small car, but im hesitant about going round tight corners with it on :shock:

we also have them (with the prorack square bar) for our two sea kayaks on the family car (dual-cab nissan navara) which work fine though first time we had the kayaks on going down the pacific hwy the steel pins that join the base plate to the cross bar support had worked itself loose [ :shock: :shock: ], so we had it just sitting on the roof with 300Km to get to where we needed to be. we eventually got some similar diam steel rod (but a bit larger to make sure its snug), cut it to the right length and left another 2in sticking out so when we drive long distances we can jam it in further.

the prorack products are alright for the price though when the times comes, we are definetly upgrading to something like rhino racks cause we dont want our kayaks becoming plastic smears on the road.

BTW i got some rhino tiedown straps with my set and they are far better than the supplied prorack ones, they have more pronounced teeth and hold far better.


----------

